# Router bit that makes a specific profile??



## jmom2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi,

I actually am having cabinets built (I wish I could do it myself) and I'm wondering whether a certain router bit will make the profile of an example kitchen drawer I'm looking at.

I thought maybe the experts here would be able to tell better than I can! 

I don't think I'm allowed to post links or pictures yet, so I'm not sure this will work.

The bit is an Eagle 174-4025 bit. It says it's a table edge, but would this work for a normal cabinet drawer as well?

The cabinet drawer that I'm looking to copy is in the attached picture, if it works.

It's the MacGibbon Kitchen on houzz.com.

Any help you could provide will be great as I really like the profile of that drawer. My cabinets will be a maple with glazing.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Table edge bits usually cut too far into the face for a drawer. Try searching "double ogee" or "classical" and see if they are closer to the profile you like. Cabinet companies usually have shaper knives instead of router bits for cutting the profile on doors and drawers. The good news is you can have a bit custom made with the exact profile you need by sending them a sample of the pattern. This can cost a couple hundred dollars but if you really like it... go for it. I would suggest Whiteside Machine in N.C. for a special job like this.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

However, if you HAVE seen the actual profile cut of the bit you describe, and YOU like it, then by all means, go for it. If you haven't seen a sample then you may want to do that first before comissioning the work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

normal cabinet drawer as well? = yes, it/they will do a fine job..

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com

===




jmom2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I actually am having cabinets built (I wish I could do it myself) and I'm wondering whether a certain router bit will make the profile of an example kitchen drawer I'm looking at.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum N/A. It is hard to be sure about the profile. The pictures aren't quite close enough to be sure but it could be as simple as a roundover. Roundover Router Bits | Carbide Router Bits| Eagle America


----------



## jmom2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for the replies!

Unfortunately I have not seen a real wood sample with this profile. He doesn't actually own this bit - he'd have to buy it first and wanted to know if it's the profile I am looking for. It's just hard to tell from that angle of the table edging (versus the angle that I'd view a drawer front).

Here is a closer view of the drawer profile I'm looking to copy -- if that helps. One picture is a cropped section of the second picture. 

I wanted a profile where there was some sort of ridge detail further in from the edge to "catch" the glazing.

This profile wouldn't require a thicker drawer panel, would it?

Thanks!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

jmom; since you seem to have access to the physical drawer front, can you not either 
1) take a profile of the drawer detail
Stainless-Steel Tracing Profile Gauge - Lee Valley Tools
or
2) buy a small drawer front (only) from the vendor.
There's an excellent chance that they in fact don't actually make their own drawer fronts/doors but rather buy them from a specialty supplier who does nothing but.
ie locally where I live, Species of Real Wood Kitchen Cabinet Doors Available, Abbotsford BC


----------



## jmom2013 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks - I don't actually have physical access to the drawer front. I never thought of buying just a drawer front from the cabinet company that makes the one I'm trying to copy though (which is referenced on houzz.com).


The cabinetmaker is making the drawers very soon so I'm not sure I'll have time to do that, but I can at least call and ask....

Thanks!


----------

